# study options on 820 visa



## Mic2608 (Feb 22, 2011)

Hello everyone!

I wanted to ask if anybody knows some more about studying in Australia whilst being on the 820 visa for 2 years before getting PR (via Spuse visa).

immi.gov.au actually states pretty clearly that while you're on the 820 you can
study in Australia, but you will not have access to government funding for tertiary study and will be charged international upfront full fees

so far so good...I understand that in those first 2 years I'm not eligible for any form of goverment funding like HECS,Centrelink etc.But it is big difference if I have to pay the 'normal' study fees or the International fees.

What confused me is that when I wanted to enroll for a course at TAFE I got told that while I'm on the 820 I pay the same fees like any other resident,or citizien etc and DO NOT have to pay the international fee.

Does that mean TAFE does not count as a 'tertiary education"?
But at uni I would still have to pay the international fee?
And what about other private colleges offering diploma degrees as I'm not on a student visa?

Does anybody have some experience with this matter?

Any help and info is much appreciated

cheers


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Not everybody at TAFE may be fully conversant with their funding arrangements and you could find when you make some more in depth enrolment enquiries what you'll be up for.
It may also depend on what particular courses you plan to enrol in for there may be some courses that are run without any government funding support.


----------



## Nai (Feb 23, 2011)

Hi, related to this:

Does anyone know if you can study part time under the 820??


----------



## SarahM (Feb 8, 2011)

Nai said:


> Hi, related to this:
> 
> Does anyone know if you can study part time under the 820??


You are allowed to study and/or work as little or as much as you like on the 820 subclass, _however_ you cannot get a HECS loan from the government and you must pay international full fees if you do study.
I guess what you are thinking of doing is studying part-time because it'll be cheaper, and so that by the time you get the 801, you will get to pay local fees - good idea


----------



## Nai (Feb 23, 2011)

SarahM said:


> You are allowed to study and/or work as little or as much as you like on the 820 subclass, _however_ you cannot get a HECS loan from the government and you must pay international full fees if you do study.
> I guess what you are thinking of doing is studying part-time because it'll be cheaper, and so that by the time you get the 801, you will get to pay local fees - good idea


eeeexactly 

thanks!


----------



## blitzu (May 3, 2011)

You may also want to check out online tafe options, they are still International Fee's but they are no where near as high as full time rates. 

it's been awhile since I've checked buy My wife studies full time and we pay rought $5700 a semester the online version of her course from the same tafe was about $1000 at international rates ( unfortunatly for us we cant do Online on a 572, Hurry up 820! )


----------

